# TouchPad: How to drive HID-compliant mouse?



## zoujiaqing (Feb 23, 2020)

I see my laptop touchpad is HID-compliant mouse!
The TouchPad can't to work.

How to setting it to work?


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 23, 2020)

Hi,

have you seen this: https://wiki.freebsd.org/SynapticsTouchpad ?


----------



## aragats (Feb 23, 2020)

Nowadays more and more laptops come with I2C touchpads. If that's your case, you'll have to build and use this driver, since FreeBSD 12.1 doesn't support such devices.
It's straight forward, but you'll have to install FreeBSD sources. However, it *may* not work with FreeBSD 12.1. In my case I switched to 13.0-CURRENT.


----------



## zoujiaqing (Feb 24, 2020)

freebsd_noob said:


> Hi,
> 
> have you seen this: https://wiki.freebsd.org/SynapticsTouchpad ?


Yes, but can't supported it.


----------



## zoujiaqing (Feb 24, 2020)

aragats said:


> Nowadays more and more laptops come with I2C touchpads. If that's your case, you'll have to build and use this driver, since FreeBSD 12.1 doesn't support such devices.
> It's straight forward, but you'll have to install FreeBSD sources. However, it *may* not work with FreeBSD 12.1. In my case I switched to 13.0-CURRENT.


How to enable it from FreeBSD kernel on building?


----------



## aragats (Feb 24, 2020)

zoujiaqing said:


> How to enable it from FreeBSD kernel on building?


You don't have to rebuild the kernel, just get FreeBSD source code, for example:
	
	



```
svnlite checkout https://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/12.1 /usr/src/
```
Then get the driver's source code (`git clone ...`), build, install and load the driver by running:
	
	



```
cd iichid
make
make install
kldload iichid
```


----------



## zoujiaqing (Feb 29, 2020)

aragats said:


> You don't have to rebuild the kernel, just get FreeBSD source code, for example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I change to 13-CURRENT.
kldload iichid is loaded.

TouchPad don't work...


----------



## aragats (Feb 29, 2020)

zoujiaqing said:


> I change to 13-CURRENT, but can't load iichid.


You still have to build it, it's not in the kernel tree yet.
If you already built, you have to provide details about "can't load".


----------



## zoujiaqing (Mar 1, 2020)

aragats said:


> You still have to build it, it's not in the kernel tree yet.
> If you already built, you have to provide details about "can't load".


Yes, I build it and loaded it. but not work.


----------

